# Signature - Promoting other site?



## Impulse2903 (Dec 13, 2010)

Yo!

Just a quick question - Am i allowed to set my signature as a little pic i've got to promote a forum i currently help run - www.dubnortheast.co.uk?

Just i've had a whinge to members on there about spreading the word of dubnortheast as our members have dropped recently, and I want to see the monthly meets back up and booming again in the summer.

Cheers

Dec.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Since it's not another bodybuilding forum I think it would be ok... just hold off until Lorian replies before changing your sig.


----------



## Impulse2903 (Dec 13, 2010)

No problem mate, Its mostly inhabited by alot of lazy people who refuse to get out there cars at meets!

Heres a few pics of members cars to spread the word 

Daves Bora



Jonnys Polo 6N



Dannys mkIV - FOR SALE 



Dans mk2


----------

